# BJ vs GSP.......The Comic



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

The ending was hilarious. I don't know how funny it will be to people who haven't seen the movie though.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

ahahahah omg yes that was awsome
i like how it tunred to redbelt at the end ( boring movir by the way)
good job major reppage


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I love reading these things.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Amazing, I loved Herb Dean and the Just Bleed guy.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

"Who will prevail in this so epic of match-ups?" Haha that is exactly how the guy speaks too.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Love these things. Rpped.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

haha that was great man, i love these things


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm a little late, but that is awesome


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bahahaa, I love how they get into the whole headphones bullshit! +rep!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome, but can't rep you now... will come back eventually though. Awesome comic


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

First one to color this in gets lifetime membership.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Haha Dana's so funny. Great job.


----------

